# Vaping 1970s - Interview With One Of The Pioneers



## Alex (24/6/14)

The First Vaping Device – by the Inventor of the Microprocessor

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...r-cigarette-interview-dr-norman-jacobson.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Very interesting, wish it took off back then. Then all this banning would not be around


----------

